# The new projector from Sanyo, the LP-Z2000



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Sanyo unveils their new LP-Z2000, a Full HD projector with rich new 3D color management, a high contrast ratio of 15000:1, an advanced lens shifting function & a very silent fan system to enjoy the movie’s quiet scenes. 

Sanyo LP-Z2000

The LP-Z2000 model brings the home theater experience to the Full HDTV digital movie age, and is able to adjust to its environments through lens shifting capabilities, allowing a large screen to be projected from a variety of settings.

Features

• Able to project in Full HD high quality, with additional built-in high resolution functions, including rich color reproduction, a new 3D Color Management system and a high contrast ratio of 15,000:1
• Advanced top-bottom/left-right lens shifting function - Enabling large screen projection in the living room or smaller spaces
• Very silent projector, without disrupting the quiet scene, at only 19 decibels

The light source of the LP-Z200 is a 165W UHP lamp delivering a brightness of 1200 lumens.

The projector has the following connections:
• PC input: Analog RGB input Mini D-sub 15-pin x 1
• Digital video input (2 types): HDMI x 2, Ver 1.3a)
• Component Video input (2 types): AV Triple RCA x 1 (Y/Cb/Cr),D5 x 1,
• S-video input: x 1
• Composite Video input: RCA x 1
• Service port: Mini DIN 8-pin x 1 (for service-use)

The new projector will be on display in Germany at the IFA 2007 Show held in Berlin from August 31 to September 5, 2007, as well as in the United States in Colorado at the CEDIA Show in Denver from September 5 to September 9, 2007. 

Source: HDTV Info Europe

I like the contrast ratio :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup... street price might not be all that bad either.










Tokyo, August 27, 2007 - SANYO Electric Co., Ltd. (SANYO) announces today the launch of a home-use Full HD (1920 x 1080) projector with rich new 3D color management, the high resolution and high contrast ratio of 15000:1, the industry's most advanced lens shifting function, and the industry's most silent fan system to enjoy the movie's quiet scenes - the new LP-Z2000. This new projector will be on sale in Japan starting from November 1, 2007.

SANYO has been providing solutions to households for home theaters, allowing users to have their own taste of the theater in the privacy of their own homes. The LP-Z2000 model brings the home theater experience to the Full HD digital movie age, and is able to adjust to even the more difficult homes through the industry's best lens shifting capabilities, allowing a large screen to be projected from a variety of settings.

Additionally, this new projector will be on display in Germany at the IFA 2007 Show held in Berlin from August 31 to September 5, 2007, as well as in the United States in Colorado at the CEDIA Show in Denver from September 5 to September 9, 2007.

Source: Full Press Release


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

At an estimated $3288 (including tax) that is a very good price for a 1080p projector with those specs.



xbm360 said:


> I like the contrast ratio :yes:


That is impressive, but don't get totally caught up in manufacturer's CR numbers. Here are some excepts from an article on The Contrast Ratio Game.

_Contrast Ratio: The latest craze in the video industry is to play with contrast performance numbers. 6,000:1 for video projectors is becoming quite common. For LCD TVs, some manufactures are talking about dynamic contrast ratios of 10,000:1. And with plasma and LCD displays ...5,000:1 ...10,000:1? No, more! 15,000:1 is the standard in the game. And these numbers are still growing.

Big numbers sell better, and manufactures know this very well. It applies to all areas in the manufacturing industry. 

We have seen this number battle in the scanner and digital camera world when some manufactures got the insane idea of quoting the interpolated image resolution rather than the true optical resolution of the device. Surely a scanner with a 9600DPI or 19200DPI would seem better than one with 1200DPI ...unless you know what you are really talking about.

The same applies to contrast performance. As we will soon see in this article, this is an even more complex situation where some manufactures are taking customers for a ride by quoting unrealistic high figures for contrast resulting from unspecified testing methodologies that aim more at inflating the end figure for contrast performance than any thing else.

Contrast is the ratio between the white and black parts in an image. The larger the contrast ratio of a display device, the greater is the difference between the brightest whites and the darkest blacks a video display or projector can show. A contrast rating of say 300:1 would imply that the black level is 300 times darker than the white._

Note: Unfortunately, some definitions found on the web for contrast ratio would imply that an increased contrast ratio yields better subtle detail and increases the color palette. This is NOT true. An imaging device ability to display subtle detail arises out of its ability to display various levels of gray i.e. its gray-scale performance rather than out of a higher contrast ratio.

_*Presence of light:* To better understand the impact of the presence of light in a room on the contrast ratio performance of an imaging device, it is sufficient to realize that with the light emitted by just one candle in a room - that's just one LUX - there would not be any difference between a 500:1 and a 5000 or even a 10,000:1 contrast ratio!

Increase the level of light in the room to just 30 LUX - that's equivalent to a dimly lit room - and contrast ratio figures above 50:1 would turn out to be simply academic even in the case of video projectors with relatively high brightness rating (2000/2500 Lumens and above). 

It is therefore clear that unless you watch your moves in a completely darkened environment, it would be useless to stress too much and pay more for a device with a higher contrast ratio!_ 

Read the rest of the article here.

The main thing I wanted to bring up is how much light impacts those high contrast ratio numbers and the excerpt brings that to light very well. (Pun intended  ) 

Something to also keep in mind now knowing that even the smallest amount of room lighting can render Contrast Ratios virtually meaningless is that you don't have to have any lights on or even any issues with ambient light from windows. Something people don't usually think of is that the projector and screen is capable of creating its own ambient light, in some cases enough to actually begin to wash out the image! This is from scatter light from the screen light hitting the walls, ceiling, floor (for those with hardwood floors or very light colored carpets) and yes some of this light does actually make its way back to the screen.

So as pointed out in the article, just one lit candle is enough light to render those amazingly high CR numbers almost meaningless... just something for people to keep in mind is all.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

wbassett said:


> To better understand the impact of the presence of light in a room on the contrast ratio performance of an imaging device, it is sufficient to realize that with the light emitted by just one candle in a room - that's just one LUX - there would not be any difference between a 500:1 and a 5000 or even a 10,000:1 contrast ratio!


While his overall point would be the same, it's worth noting that the light emitted by just one candle in a room is not one LUX. A candle doesn't emit LUX, LUX is a measure of illumancence. Rather a candle puts out radiance, in an amount approximately equal to 1 candela (or lumen). LUX is the radiance divided by the area upon which the light is incident (lumen per square meter). To to get 1 LUX from a singel candle, you have a pretty small candle pretty close to the screen.

Not the easiest stuff int he world to remember, but if someone is writing an article harping on it, they shoudl get the facts straight.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not necessarily the screen as much our eyes that this is having an effect on.

The scatter light could very well have an effect on the screen image when it is reflected back at the screen. The overall point is valid though.

With a proper setting the CR does make a difference, but that setting can be interfered with rather easily. All I was mentioning is that the numbers game is sometimes misleading, same as the difference between video optimized lumen output and max rated lumen output...


----------

